# How to Transplant Peas



## Cherina_McFadden (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't tried transplanting peas. My parents grew a garden for 30 years or more. I asked them if I should soak my pea seeds before sowing.My mom said that it is cold and wet enough in the spring around here that she has found they rot in the ground if you soak them before planting.


----------



## Janet1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I had the same experience with my pea seeds so I started some in pots (not even peat or newspaper!) and transplanted them out about 3 weeks ago and they look great! I'm planning on doing that for sure next year also--I have more trouble with rotting seeds than with transplant shock. I had always heard that legumes should not be transplanted but I am now wondering if that is just garden lore..


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Cherina - You make a very good point, and yes soaking the seeds prior to planting can depend on the current weather conditions. You are right, cold, damp weather will cause the seeds to rot. That's what happened to my peas and why I had to resort to transplanting them.


----------



## Jess (May 17, 2011)

I know the common wisdom is to plant them directly in the ground, but I couldn't see how I could do that and get a harvest out of them before putting in the summer crops. So I actually grew them for a month inside in a regular seedling flat and then moved them outside. They did great and didn't seen to have many transplant problems. I've been eating peas for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Mark4 (May 7, 2012)

Hi there,
I have just transplanted peas as well as planted seeds directly out in another bed - southern hemisphere gardener
The results are very interesting. The peaas sown directly are much more vigorous, being double the growth ... but the peas transplanted about the same time, whilst being less vigorous, have flowered much earlier and have already set some pods. I will be interested to see if the transplanted pods grow to full maturity or the vines ever catch up with the plants sown directly.
M


----------

